# Brown patch on blue eye pleco? o.0



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I have 4 adorable little long finned blue eye albino plecos! They have been eating well, and look healthy and happy.....except one of them has a big brown patch on it's side. Is this something to be worried about? :confused1:

Here are two of it's siblings:









And here's the little guy with the brown patch:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hrm I have no idea....it almost looks like it's natural pigmentation but that would be odd.... If susankat sees this she will have a better answer for you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No it really wouldn't be odd if he was born that way, was he like that when you got him? Possibly been next to a heater, and gotten burned. Keep your water clean and keep an eye on him in case he starts having problems.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

albinos can have markings? Are they truly albino then?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think that it was there when I got him, but they were really very small when I did! The marked one has been growing at the same rate as the others, and doesn't show any behavior problems. 

There's no heater in the tank, so burning could be ruled out  
(The room the tank is in stays around 74 or higher during the winter)

I'll keep up on water changes and add a few more plants in just in case. Hopefully it's just his version of having a beauty mark  I'm really hoping to be able to breed these little guys once they get bigger!


----------

